# Songs That Ask a Question.



## timoc (Jun 10, 2022)

You must know lots of songs with a question in the title, I'd like to hear them.  

Here's a few of mine.


----------



## Pam (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## jet (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jun 10, 2022)

What's He Doing In My World - Eddy Arnold​


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 10, 2022)

Do You Love Me - The Contours 1962​


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 10, 2022)

Does Your Mother Know - ABBA 1979​


----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2022)

Is this love?


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 10, 2022)

Should I Stay Or Should I Go - The Clash 1982​


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 10, 2022)

Would I Lie To You - Charles & Eddie 1992​


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 10, 2022)

Who Let The Dogs Out - Baha Men 2000​


----------



## Bella (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 10, 2022)

One of my fave Gordon Lightfoot songs!


----------



## Bella (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## GoneFishin (Jun 10, 2022)

Who Do You Think You Are


----------



## JustBonee (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Gaer (Jun 10, 2022)

"Are you lonesome tonight?"  Elvis Presley


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 10, 2022)

Where is the love?
Why do fools fall in love


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 10, 2022)

Are you lonesome tonight?


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 10, 2022)

Dion and the Belmonts ~Where or When


----------



## Pam (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Jun 10, 2022)

Are You Having Any Fun​


----------



## timoc (Jun 10, 2022)

Where Is Love?​


----------



## timoc (Jun 10, 2022)

Can I Forget You?​



.


----------



## Pinky (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Flarbalard (Jun 10, 2022)

What Becomes Of The Broken Hearted


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Geezer Garage (Jun 10, 2022)

"Are You Experienced"


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 10, 2022)

How will I know?


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 10, 2022)

ooops, already posted


----------



## Pinky (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Jackie23 (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jun 10, 2022)

Ain't That A Shame - Pat Boone​


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 10, 2022)

How Can I Forget (different song than one previously posted by Marvin Gaye).


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## Remy (Jun 10, 2022)

Not a fan of the movie but the song is pretty and Diana Ross is stunning.


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 10, 2022)

Tish said:


> Is this love?


RIP Tawny!


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Jun 10, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Jun 10, 2022)

win231 said:


>


That was my "go to" song.  Already posted earlier.


----------



## Pam (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Jun 11, 2022)

Cecilia, does your mother know you're out?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Jun 11, 2022)

Aunt Bea said:


>


And that was a most fabulous TV series......I'll watch it again...


----------



## timoc (Jun 11, 2022)

Johnny Mathis - Didn't We?​


----------



## timoc (Jun 11, 2022)

Who Do You Think You Are Kidding Mr. Hitler?​


----------



## timoc (Jun 11, 2022)

Vikki Carr - If you love me really love me?​


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Packerjohn (Jun 11, 2022)

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=song+do+y...i=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2UpwpTAd8U


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 11, 2022)

Have I Told You Lately That I Love You - Gene Autry​


----------



## Tish (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Jun 13, 2022)

Are friends electric?


----------



## timoc (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Jun 13, 2022)

Superb Photographs too. ​​Guy Lombardo - Did You Ever See A Dream Walking?​


----------



## timoc (Jun 13, 2022)

Not a song, but a delight to watch...


----------



## Been There (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jun 13, 2022)

*What about me - Moving Pictures




*


----------



## Bella (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jun 13, 2022)

Is There Something I Should Know? - Duran Duran​


----------



## Tish (Jun 13, 2022)

*Where does love go when it dies?*


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 14, 2022)

Am I Ever Gonna See Your Face Again? - The Angels​


----------



## Pam (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Jun 14, 2022)

Brook Benton - Will You Love Me Tomorrow?​


----------



## timoc (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jun 14, 2022)

What Is Truth? - Johnny Cash​


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 14, 2022)

It is a question of life. When you need a person around? Enjoy the song.





.


----------



## Tish (Jun 14, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jun 14, 2022)

*What's my Scene? - Hoodoo Gurus




*


----------



## timoc (Jun 14, 2022)

"Have You Looked Into Your Heart?"​


----------



## timoc (Jun 14, 2022)

Dance Me To The End Of Love?​


----------



## Pam (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## hollydolly (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jun 15, 2022)

What's Your Mama's Name - Tanya Tucker​


----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 15, 2022)

Enjoy the beautiful songs with a questions?


----------



## Bella (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jun 15, 2022)

Would You Take Another Chance on me - Jerry Lee Lewis​


----------



## Pam (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jun 15, 2022)

*What are we going to do - Davy Jones




*


----------



## timoc (Jun 16, 2022)

Aren't You Glad You're You? - Nat King Cole​


----------



## timoc (Jun 16, 2022)

Gee Baby, Ain't I Good To You?​


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 16, 2022)

*Why me lord? - Kris Kristofferson




*


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 16, 2022)

Just why? Enjoy!


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 16, 2022)

How Do You Do - Mouth and MacNeal​


----------



## Tish (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jun 16, 2022)

Don't know if this has already been posted .. too lazy to check


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 17, 2022)

Who Needs Information - Roger Waters​


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 17, 2022)

The Archies: Who's your Baby
Ron Dante and Donna Marie on vocals. Written by Jeff Barry and Andy Kim, who also wrote Sugar, Sugar.


----------



## timoc (Jun 17, 2022)

Jim Reeves & Patsy Cline ~ "Have You Ever Been Lonely?"​


----------



## timoc (Jun 17, 2022)

Have You Met Miss Jones?​


----------



## Pam (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jun 17, 2022)

Will You Be Staying After Sunday  - Peppermint Rainbow​


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 17, 2022)

Brother Can You Spare A Dime? - Spanky & our gang​


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 17, 2022)

What Would I Be - Val Doonican​


----------



## Bella (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jun 17, 2022)

What Becomes Of of the Broken Hearted? - Jimmy Ruffin​


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 17, 2022)

Where Do You Go To My Lovely - Peter Sarstedt​


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 17, 2022)

Will you still love me tomorrow - The Shirelles​


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 17, 2022)

Didn't it Rain, Children - Sister Rosetta Tharpe​




​


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 17, 2022)

What'cha Gonna Do About It? - Small Faces​


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 17, 2022)

*Am I that east to forget? - Jerry Fuller




*


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 17, 2022)

Where Have You Been All My Life? - Gerry and the Pacemakers​


----------



## Moonbeam52 (Jun 17, 2022)

Enjoy


----------



## Tish (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jun 17, 2022)

Don't You Want Me? - Human League​


----------



## dobielvr (Jun 17, 2022)

Do You Believe In Magic......Lovin' Spoonful


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Jun 17, 2022)

Maybe someone in this forum will remember Jody Watley from the 80's.


----------



## dseag2 (Jun 17, 2022)

Okay, I lived in Miami for many years.  It was the 90's Latin music culture.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jun 17, 2022)

Will You Walk With Me? - The West Coast Pop Art Experimental Band​


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 18, 2022)

*How Can You Mend a Broken Heart? - Al Green




*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Jun 18, 2022)

Release Me?​


----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## dseag2 (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Bella (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## SeniorBen (Jun 18, 2022)

Why do we never get an answer when we're knocking at the door?


----------



## ohioboy (Jun 19, 2022)

I have been trying to think of this song for about a week, and finally remembered it.


----------



## Tish (Jun 19, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 20, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Jun 20, 2022)

Do You Know What It Means To Miss New Orleans - Lee Wiley​


----------



## timoc (Jun 20, 2022)

Do You Love Me Like You Kiss Me​


----------



## timoc (Jun 20, 2022)

Why Don't You Do Right​


----------



## timoc (Jun 20, 2022)

Tell Laura I Love Her - Ray Peterson lyrics​


----------



## timoc (Jun 20, 2022)

Sarah Vaughan - Say It Isn't So?​


----------



## Tish (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Jun 22, 2022)

Lover Come Back to Me​


----------



## timoc (Jun 22, 2022)

Come Back To Sorrento​


----------



## timoc (Jun 22, 2022)

Robert Goulet "Come Back To Me​


----------



## Tish (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Jun 22, 2022)

Where Have All The Flowers Gone - Brothers Four​


----------



## timoc (Jun 22, 2022)

Ray Conniff - BESAME MUCHO (KISS ME A LOT)​


----------



## timoc (Jun 22, 2022)

Yul Brynner and Deborah Kerr perform "Shall We Dance" from The King and I​


----------



## Bella (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Jun 24, 2022)

What More Can a Woman Do?​


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 24, 2022)

Where Do The Children Play? - Cat Stevens​


----------



## timoc (Jun 24, 2022)

Andy Williams-Speak Softly Love?  (Lyrics)​


----------



## timoc (Jun 24, 2022)

Lets Put out the Light?​


----------



## Tish (Jun 24, 2022)

*Brother, can you spare a dime? - George Michael*


----------



## timoc (Jun 24, 2022)

Ella Fitzgerald - Skylark​


----------



## timoc (Jun 24, 2022)

Stay One More Night - Chris Norman - Lyrics​


----------



## timoc (Jun 24, 2022)

Shirley Bassey - You Don't Bring Me Flowers? (Duet w/ Robert Goulet)​


----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jun 25, 2022)

Doesn't anybody stay together anymore?


----------



## timoc (Jun 26, 2022)

How About Me?​


----------



## timoc (Jun 26, 2022)

Not a song that asks a question I know, but I just love the song.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 26, 2022)

What's So Funny About Peace, Love and Understanding?


----------



## timoc (Jun 26, 2022)

Engelbert Humperdinck - How I Love You​


----------



## Tish (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## win231 (Jun 27, 2022)

This one asks many questions.


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 27, 2022)

*Isn't it Time? - The Babys*


----------



## Bella (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jun 28, 2022)

What Have They Done To The Rain? - Marianne Faithfull​


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 28, 2022)

Whatcha' Gonna Do? - Tom Jones​


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2022)

*Where is the Love?





*


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 28, 2022)

*Don't it make you wanna go Home? - Joe South




*


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 28, 2022)

Would I Lie To You? - Charles and Eddie​


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 28, 2022)

*1,332,830,780 views
What's up? - 4 Non Blondes




*


----------



## Tish (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## oldpop (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jun 28, 2022)

How do you mend a Broken heart


----------



## Tish (Jun 29, 2022)

Baby, can I hold you?


----------



## timoc (Jun 30, 2022)

Lover Man (Oh Where Can You Be?)​


----------



## timoc (Jun 30, 2022)

Binnie Hale & Jack Buchanan - Who? (1926)​


----------



## Tish (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Jun 30, 2022)

Pinky said:


>


Where are we going for this walk, Pinky, should I put a hat on?


----------



## Pinky (Jun 30, 2022)

timoc said:


> Where are we going for this walk, Pinky, should I put a hat on?


@timoc

Anywhere you choose .. you can wear a hat if it pleases you, however - I rather like your hair


----------



## timoc (Jun 30, 2022)

"Who Can I Turn To (When Nobody Needs Me)?" Tony Bennett​


----------



## win231 (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Jun 30, 2022)

Sarah Vaughan - Speak Low?​


----------



## timoc (Jun 30, 2022)

Enya - If I Could Be Where You Are?​


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Jun 30, 2022)

Teresa Brewer performs If You Want Some Lovin' (1951)​


----------



## timoc (Jun 30, 2022)

Vikki Carr - If you love me really love me (1969)​


----------



## oldpop (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 1, 2022)

I might have put this in before, but today I am in an Elvis mood.


----------



## timoc (Jul 2, 2022)

Dusty Springfield How Can I Be Sure Live 1970​


----------



## timoc (Jul 2, 2022)

Vikki Carr - Can I Trust You?​


----------



## timoc (Jul 2, 2022)

Colm Wilkinson - Bring Him Home​


----------



## timoc (Jul 2, 2022)

Sing Me An Old Fashioned Song​


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2022)

*Why don't you love me? *


----------



## timoc (Jul 2, 2022)

Tish said:


> *Why don't you love me? *


But we do, Tish, we all do, and 'er in the video isn't bad either.


----------



## Tish (Jul 2, 2022)

timoc said:


> But we do, Tish, we all do, and 'er in the video isn't bad either.


No doubt about it, you are so sweet.


----------



## timoc (Jul 2, 2022)

Darling Say You'll Love Me When I'm Old​


----------



## timoc (Jul 2, 2022)

GLEE - Maybe This Time?​


----------



## timoc (Jul 3, 2022)

Do I Love You? - Ella Fitzgerald​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 3, 2022)

My favorite song


----------



## Tish (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 3, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Jul 4, 2022)

Don't know if this one is already listed somewhere,  but I'll post it anyway.


----------



## Remy (Jul 5, 2022)

Dedicated to dead beat dads.


----------



## Tish (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jul 7, 2022)

*Where did our love go? - The Supremes




*


----------



## Pam (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 8, 2022)




----------



## Tempsontime65 (Jul 10, 2022)

Can I[Eddie Kendricks]- Would I Love You[The Miracles].


----------



## Tish (Jul 10, 2022)

Who needs sleep?


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jul 11, 2022)

*Who were you with in the moonlight? - Dollar




*


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 11, 2022)

Who Loves You? - Frankie Valli & The Four Seasons​


----------



## timoc (Jul 12, 2022)

Tish said:


> Who needs sleep?


Me, my shoe laces are an awful long way away. Hiya Tish.


----------



## timoc (Jul 12, 2022)

Ella Fitzgerald - How High The Moon?​


----------



## timoc (Jul 12, 2022)

Why Don't You Do Right by Helen Merrill​


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2022)

timoc said:


> Me, my shoe laces are an awful long way away. Hiya Tish.


LOL Good On ya


----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Jul 12, 2022)

This Is All I Ask​


----------



## Cherie Baby (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jul 13, 2022)

Don't It Make You Want To Go Home? - Joe South​


----------



## Tish (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Tempsontime65 (Jul 14, 2022)

Where Do You Go[ Eddie Kendricks]- Isn't She Pretty[ The Temptations]- How Can You Mend A Broken Heart[Al Green].


----------



## Tish (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jul 15, 2022)

What'cha Gonna Do About It? - Small Faces​


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 15, 2022)

What Can I Say? - Boz Scaggs​


----------



## Tish (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Jul 15, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jul 16, 2022)

Do You Love As Good As You Look? - Bellamy Brothers​


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 16, 2022)

Ain't That A Shame - Fats Domino​


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 16, 2022)

Will you still love me tomorrow? - The Shirelles​


----------



## Pam (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 17, 2022)

From the album (What’s the story) Morning glory?


----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Furryanimal (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jul 17, 2022)

*Ten beautiful Songs from Johnny Mathis
Should I Wait? - Johnny Mathis




*


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 17, 2022)

What Will My Mary Say? - Johnny Mathis​


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 17, 2022)

Do You Hear What I Hear? - Johnny Mathis​


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 17, 2022)

Where Do I Begin? - Johnny Mathis​


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 17, 2022)

What Are You Doing New Years Eve? - Johnny Mathis​


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 17, 2022)

Wasn't the Summer Short ? - Johnny Mathis​


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 17, 2022)

Why Did I Choose You ? - Johnny Mathis​


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 17, 2022)

How Do You Keep The Music Playing ? - Johnny Mathis​


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 17, 2022)

Do You Know Where You're Going To ? - Johnny Mathis​


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 17, 2022)

Will I Find My Love Today ? - Johnny Mathis​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 17, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Jul 19, 2022)

Jane Froman - Please Believe Me​


----------



## timoc (Jul 19, 2022)

Does anyone know any Johnny Mathis songs?


----------



## timoc (Jul 19, 2022)

Perry Como - Say It Isn't So​


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 19, 2022)

timoc said:


> Does anyone know any Johnny Mathis songs?


Ummmm.......I think Bretrick knows a few


----------



## Tish (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jul 20, 2022)

How Long - (Has This Been Going On)? - Ace​


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 21, 2022)

How Much Time Does It Take? - Don Williams​


----------



## Pam (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Jul 21, 2022)

Ella Fitzgerald - How Long Has This Been Going On​


----------



## timoc (Jul 21, 2022)

Bing Crosby - Let Me Call You Sweetheart​


----------



## timoc (Jul 21, 2022)

"What More Can A Woman Do?"​


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 21, 2022)

Y'all know about the sport called *Cricket.*
Us Aussies are a laconic bunch so when we are excited we need to portray that excitement as quickly as possible.
In the game of *Cricket *a person called a *Bowler *bowls a ball to a *Batsman/Woman *with the hopes of getting him/her out
through various methods.
Some of those methods being, *Bowled *- the ball hitting the wickets (3 sticks placed behind the *Batsman/Woman).
LBW *- Leg before wicket (The ball hitting the *Batsman's/Woman's *leg in line with the wickets).
*Caught Behind *- the *Batsman/Woman *snicking (hitting) the ball and the ball being caught by the *fieldsman*/*woman* who
are standing behind the *Batsman/Woman.*
When either of these things occur the *Bowler *and *Fieldsman/Woman *will ask the *Umpire *whether this is out.

Instead of the *Bowler/Fieldsman/Woman *using all these words - How is that *Umpire? *I/we think that the *Batsman/Woman
snicked *(hit) the ball, - the ball hit the *Batsman's/Woman's *legs in line with the *Stumps *(wickets) we shorten all this to *Howzat.*
How is That?
This song by *Australian *band *Sherbet *was written in 1976 and became the Most Popular Australian Song for that year.
*Laconic? *Apparently not this *Aussie. *
Howzat ? - Sherbet​


----------



## Tish (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jul 21, 2022)

How much love ? - Leo Sayer​


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 21, 2022)

*How Deep is the Ocean? - Bing Crosby




*


----------



## Tish (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jul 22, 2022)

Can We Pretend ? - Bill Withers​


----------



## Pam (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Jul 23, 2022)

Wanda Jackson sings What in the worlds come over You​


----------



## Tish (Jul 23, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jul 23, 2022)

*Where's the Playground Susie ? Glen Campbell




*


----------



## Pam (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jul 25, 2022)

Ain't That Peculiar ? - Marvin Gaye​


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 25, 2022)

What Am I Doing Here With You ? - Bev Harrell​


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 25, 2022)

Where have all the Flowers Gone? - Burl Ives​


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Alligatorob (Jul 25, 2022)

How Long Has This Been Going On?​


----------



## Tish (Jul 25, 2022)




----------



## Moon Rat (Jul 25, 2022)

Some good plays in this thread.


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 26, 2022)

*How Much Will I Love You ? - Liza Minnelli




*


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 26, 2022)

Where Are You Christmas? - Faith Hill​


----------



## Pam (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Jul 26, 2022)

Why Have You Left The One You Left Me For?​


----------



## timoc (Jul 26, 2022)

Let me call you sweetheart?​


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Jul 26, 2022)

Connie Francis "Will You Still Be Mine?"​


----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Jul 27, 2022)

Cry Me A River​


----------



## timoc (Jul 27, 2022)

"Let Me Call You Sweetheart"​


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Jul 27, 2022)

REMEMBER YOU'RE MINE​


----------



## Tish (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 27, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 28, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Jul 29, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jul 29, 2022)

Are You Old Enough ? - Dragon​


----------



## Tish (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jul 30, 2022)

The original version of this song is the most sought-after Motown and Northern Soul record of all time. 
The legendary Motown producer, Frank Wilson, made this solo record for Motown which was so rare, and so in demand, that someone paid fifteen thousand English pounds for a copy. 
The Motown single "Do I Love You (Indeed I Do)" became so huge that everyone wanted to see Frank perform it. For years he refused, but finally he gave in and did so at Fleetwood in 2000, in front of two and a half thousand people, the one and only time he said he would ever do this. 
Here is Frank Wilson at his Los Angeles home, at his piano, so people can see this legendary song being performed for the first ever time on The Strange World Of Northern Soul DVD.  It is Wilson's only Motown single and is a prized item among collectors.
Frank Wilson - Do I Love You​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Jul 30, 2022)

Do I Love You? (Because You're Beautiful) ​


----------



## timoc (Jul 30, 2022)

Help Me Make It Through the Night?​


----------



## Pinky (Jul 30, 2022)

How Can I Be Sure


----------



## Bretrick (Jul 30, 2022)

Ain't That Just Like Me - The Hollies​


----------



## Tish (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Jul 31, 2022)

*Can You, Fool? - Glen Campbell




*


----------



## Pam (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 1, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> Can We Pretend ? - Bill Withers​


Betrick..I was so into Bill Withers for a while and this is my favorite song by him! It was written by his wife, actress Denise Nicholas (Room 222, In The Heat Of The Night). I believe she wrote it because the feelings their relationship elicited. They divorced in 1974, the same year +justments. the album the song is on was released. Also love Jose Feliciano's guitar playing in this.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 1, 2022)

Does Your Mama Know About Me? Bobby Taylor and the Vancouvers






@Pecos @Pinky @MarciKS @dseag2 @palides2021


----------



## Bretrick (Aug 1, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Betrick..I was so into Bill Withers for a while and this is my favorite song by him! It was written by his wife, actress Denise Nicholas (Room 222, In The Heat Of The Night). I believe she wrote it because the feelings their relationship elicited. They divorced in 1974, the same year +justments. the album the song is on was released. Also love Jose Feliciano's guitar playing in this.


A really great thing about music posts is that many memories are dug up from our conscious minds. Long buried.
I so enjoy these memories. Taking me back to often wonderful times.


----------



## timoc (Aug 1, 2022)

Five Minutes More​


----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 1, 2022)




----------



## OneEyedDiva (Aug 1, 2022)

Who Is He and What Is He To You? Bill Withers






@Pecos @Paco Dennis @Pinky @palides2021 @Bretrick


----------



## timoc (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Aug 2, 2022)

Isn't This A Lovely Day - Peter Skellern​


----------



## Tish (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## ohioboy (Aug 2, 2022)

timoc said:


> Do I Love You? (Because You're Beautiful) ​


That song is originally from Rodgers and Hammerstein's Cinderella. Best version was with Lesley Anne Warren, and sung by Stuart Damon, the Prince, 1964.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Aug 2, 2022)

ohioboy said:


> That song is originally from Rodgers and Hammerstein's Cinderella. Best version was with Lesley Anne Warren, and sung by Stuart Damon, the Prince, 1964.


OB, I do like the version you mention, but it wasn't the first time that song was recorded, it was in fact first recorded in 1957 by this man.


----------



## timoc (Aug 2, 2022)

Say Wonderful Things - Ronnie Carroll​


----------



## ohioboy (Aug 2, 2022)

timoc said:


> OB, I do like the version you mention, but it wasn't the first time that song was recorded, it was in fact first recorded in 1957 by this man.


Julie Andrews sang it in the 1957 TV version of Cinderella too.


----------



## Bretrick (Aug 2, 2022)

*Why? - Frankie Avalon




*


----------



## Bretrick (Aug 2, 2022)

*What can I do for my Country ? - Dale Evans (at 2.28)




*


----------



## Bretrick (Aug 2, 2022)

Who Can I Turn To ? - Tony Bennett​


----------



## Jackie23 (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Aug 4, 2022)

Why Can't He Be You ? - Patsy Cline​


----------



## Tish (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Aug 4, 2022)

Tell Me Baby Why You Been Gone So Long - Tony Rice​


----------



## timoc (Aug 4, 2022)

Vikki Carr - If you love me really love me (1969)​


----------



## timoc (Aug 4, 2022)

Walk Away w/ lyrics - Matt Monro​


----------



## timoc (Aug 4, 2022)

Shirley Bassey - IF YOU GO AWAY​


----------



## Pam (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Aug 5, 2022)

How Can I Leave You Again? - John Denver​


----------



## Pam (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Aug 6, 2022)

Nat King Cole - "Stay As Sweet As You Are"​


----------



## Tish (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Aug 6, 2022)

Would You Believe a Lifetime? - Donna Fargo​


----------



## Tish (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Been There (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Aug 8, 2022)

Can't you see ? - Waylon Jennings​


----------



## Tish (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Aug 9, 2022)

This song was written by Olivia's daughter - Chloe Lattanzi.
Can I Trust Your Arms ? - Olivia Newton-John 2005​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Lara (Aug 10, 2022)

'
"Have you Never Been Mellow?" Have You Never Tried?
'


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Aug 11, 2022)

Tony Bennett and Gloria Estafan- Who Can I Turn To​


----------



## timoc (Aug 11, 2022)

PJ Proby ~ Hold Me ~ (1964)​


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Aug 11, 2022)

"Wouldn't I Be Someone" was recorded around October 1972. 
The long chorus, extended by an instrumental section of the song is their new idea and was reminiscent of their 1969 song "Odessa (City on the Black Sea)"
According to Billboard, the lyrics regard the "dreams of a loser hoping to find himself through love."
The song had been intended for an album called A Kick in the Head is Worth Eight in the Pants.
Producer Robert Stigwood refused to release the album, citing it as not commercial enough for sales. 
Wouldn't I Be Someone ? - Bee Gees​


----------



## Tish (Aug 11, 2022)

*A blast from the past, absolutely love this.
Check out how young they all are.





*


----------



## Bretrick (Aug 11, 2022)

Is there anybody out there? - Pink Floyd​


----------



## Tish (Aug 12, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Aug 13, 2022)

Where Are You?​


----------



## Tish (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Aug 15, 2022)

Ronnie Carroll - If Only Tomorrow​


----------



## timoc (Aug 15, 2022)

Dinah Washington - Baby Won't You Please Come Home​


----------



## Tish (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Aug 17, 2022)

Can I Canoe You Up the River​


----------



## Tish (Aug 17, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Aug 18, 2022)

Daddy, Won't You Please Come Home?​


----------



## Tish (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Aug 20, 2022)

Lee Wiley - How Deep Is The Ocean (how high is the sky)​


----------



## Lara (Aug 20, 2022)

"All I Ask of You" ...from the Phantom of the Opera


----------



## Pam (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Aug 20, 2022)

Which Way Does That Old Pony Run? - Lyle Lovett​


----------



## Lara (Aug 20, 2022)

Don't Know Why...Norah Jones


----------



## timoc (Aug 20, 2022)

Lara said:


> "All I Ask of You" ...from the Phantom of the Opera


How could anyone not like this? Wonderful, thank you, Lara.


----------



## timoc (Aug 20, 2022)

Tish said:


>


Lovely stuff, Tish..... A sort of Song that 'masks' the question....


----------



## Tish (Aug 20, 2022)

timoc said:


> Lovely stuff, Tish..... A sort of Song that 'masks' the question....


It sure does.


----------



## Bretrick (Aug 20, 2022)

*Who's Lovin' You? - The Jackson 5




*


----------



## Tish (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Aug 22, 2022)

An upbeat depression song
*How Blue? - Reba McEntire




*


----------



## Tish (Aug 22, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Aug 22, 2022)

I Wonder What You Kiss Like - Natalie Pearson & Brook Chivell​


----------



## Paco Dennis (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 23, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Aug 24, 2022)

I Wonder Could I Live There Anymore? - Charlie Pride​


----------



## timoc (Aug 24, 2022)

I Wonder Who's Kissing Her Now​


----------



## Tish (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## Tempsontime65 (Aug 24, 2022)

Do You Wanna Go With Me[The Temptations].


----------



## Bretrick (Aug 25, 2022)

Did You Think To Pray? - Charlie Pride​


----------



## timoc (Aug 25, 2022)

Jack Scott "What In the World's Come Over You"​


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Aug 25, 2022)

Where Do I Go From Here? - Jim Reeves​


----------



## Tish (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Lewkat (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Aug 25, 2022)

Would You Lay with Me (In a Field of Stone) - Tanya Tucker​


----------



## Tish (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Patek24 (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Pam (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Aug 30, 2022)

Matt Monro - 'From Russia With Love' (with lyrics)​


----------



## Bretrick (Aug 31, 2022)

Are 'Friends' Electric? - Tubeway Army - Gary Numan​


----------



## Tish (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Sep 2, 2022)

Do You Wanna Touch Me ? - Joan Jett and the Blackhearts​


----------



## Tish (Sep 3, 2022)

*Such a beautiful voice*.


----------



## Bretrick (Sep 3, 2022)

If You Leave Me (can I come too)? - Mental as Anything​


----------



## Bretrick (Sep 3, 2022)

Lady, What's Your Name? - Swanee​


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 3, 2022)

Mary did you know?


----------



## Tish (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## BobB (Sep 6, 2022)

Perry Como & Kathryn Grayson
Ain't We Got Fun


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Pinky (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Sep 12, 2022)

*Have I stayed away too Long? - Bobby Bare




*


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Sep 12, 2022)

Ken Dodd and The Diddymen - Where's Me Shirt?​


----------



## Tish (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Sep 13, 2022)

The lovely Judy Holliday and a song I really like.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 13, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Sep 13, 2022)

ANDY WILLIAMS - MAY EACH DAY​


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 14, 2022)

Best version of this old classic in my opinion.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 14, 2022)

This one seemed obvious, apologies if someone else has already posted it


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 14, 2022)

Ditto this one


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 14, 2022)

This is actually a very good song.  Please listen if you haven't heard it before.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 14, 2022)

A young woman doing the drumming here.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 14, 2022)

This is not a very good song, but it is by the Beatles.


----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 14, 2022)

Ok one more and I'm done for today


----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 14, 2022)

ok stumbled across this one and I'm afraid I'll forget it


----------



## Tish (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Sep 26, 2022)

*Don't it make my Brown Eyes Blue ? - Crystal Gayle




*


----------



## Bretrick (Sep 26, 2022)

How can I go on? - Freddie Mercury and Montserrat Caballe - Barcelona​


----------



## Bretrick (Sep 26, 2022)

What Do You Want To Make Those Eyes At Me For? -  Emile Ford and the Checkmates​


----------



## Bretrick (Sep 26, 2022)

Where's The Enemy ? - The Whitlams​


----------



## Tish (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## JimBob1952 (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Oct 1, 2022)

What Do You Want From Me? - Pink Floyd​


----------



## Tish (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Oct 9, 2022)

Baby Won't You Please Come Home


----------



## Tish (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Mr. Ed (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## No1 Toffee (Oct 11, 2022)

JUICY LUCY -  Who Do You Love​


----------



## Tish (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## No1 Toffee (Oct 16, 2022)

I like some heavy stuff Tish but that's a bit loud for me, i'm afraid 






Free - All Right Now​


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2022)

No1 Toffee said:


> I like some heavy stuff Tish but that's a bit loud for me, i'm afraid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No worries, they are a bit.


----------



## Tish (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Oct 22, 2022)

How Do I Stop Loving You ? - Engelbert Humperdinck​



​


----------



## Tish (Oct 23, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Oct 29, 2022)

(Remember the Days of the) Old Schoolyard ? - Cat Stevens​


----------



## Frank Smith (Oct 29, 2022)

Where have all the flowers gone


----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Lucky (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## Tish (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Nov 2, 2022)

Annette Hanshaw - Would You Like To Take A Walk 1931​


----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 4, 2022)

Rod Stewart - Ain’t Love A Bitch​


----------



## timoc (Nov 4, 2022)

Gogi Grant - Why Was I Born​


----------



## Tish (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 6, 2022)

No Mercy - Where Do You Go​


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Nov 6, 2022)

Why Have You Left the One You Left Me For? CRYSTAL GAYLE (with lyrics)​


----------



## Wren (Nov 6, 2022)

Who Do You Think You Are ? Bo Donaldson and The  Heywoods


----------



## Tish (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 7, 2022)

PLAYER --- "BABY COME BACK"​


----------



## Tish (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Nov 7, 2022)

Barbra Streisand - "Didn't We"​


----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 7, 2022)

The Smiths - How Soon Is Now?​


----------



## Tish (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 9, 2022)

Brandy - Have You Ever​


----------



## Tish (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## No1 Toffee (Nov 10, 2022)

Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - Do You Love Me?​


----------



## Tish (Nov 10, 2022)




----------



## Bretrick (Nov 11, 2022)

Ain't It A Shame - B 52's​


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 11, 2022)

Can't We Talk It Over In Bed - Olivia Newton John​


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 11, 2022)

How Can I Keep From Singing? - Enya​


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 11, 2022)

What You Gonna Tell - Golden Earring​


----------



## timoc (Dec 28, 2022)

Kristin Chenoweth - Maybe This Time​


----------



## timoc (Dec 30, 2022)

Are You Havin' Any Fun?​


----------



## Tish (Dec 30, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Dec 30, 2022)

Peggy Lee - Love Me Or Leave Me​


----------



## Tish (Dec 31, 2022)




----------



## timoc (Jan 1, 2023)

David Whitfield sings 'Can I Forget You'​


----------



## timoc (Jan 1, 2023)

Do I Love You Because You're Beautiful?​


----------



## Tish (Jan 1, 2023)




----------

